# Built in GPS in depth finders



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

Very much a beginner here with higher quality units, so go easy! Do the GPS units have boat speed built in? Currently I use my iPhone to gauge trolling speed and would be nice to have speed displayed right on my unit. What is the difference in a GPS unit and a chart plotter when either is an option in a depth finder. I would like to spend $300 or less and of course would like the most bang for my buck. Most of my time will be looking for walleye and saugeye on inland lakes.


----------



## Rodbuster (Apr 14, 2004)

Most units have the speed built in. If you take your Iphone and turn on maps you see you as the blue dot on the map. That is a chart. If you could turn off the map back ground and only see the blue dot that is GPS location. On a true GPS unit it give your location in numbers Latitude 45.741895 longitude 73.989308 Most all newer GPS units have some type of back ground map. The higher end units you can add better back ground maps to. Some maps upgrades cost $200 But they will show your blue dot on your lake with all the bottom detail channel markers docks ramps and so on. I just sold a RayMarine Dragonfly for $150 that had everything you would need for inland lakes. They are out there for sale you just need to find a good used on. Mine was 4 yrs old. Other good brands too.


----------



## float4fish (Feb 15, 2017)

Rodbuster said:


> Most units have the speed built in. If you take your Iphone and turn on maps you see you as the blue dot on the map. That is a chart. If you could turn off the map back ground and only see the blue dot that is GPS location. On a true GPS unit it give your location in numbers Latitude 45.741895 longitude 73.989308 Most all newer GPS units have some type of back ground map. The higher end units you can add better back ground maps to. Some maps upgrades cost $200 But they will show your blue dot on your lake with all the bottom detail channel markers docks ramps and so on. I just sold a RayMarine Dragonfly for $150 that had everything you would need for inland lakes. They are out there for sale you just need to find a good used on. Mine was 4 yrs old. Other good brands too.


Thanks Rod. I have been watching in the marketplace and eBay for units, but technology has changed a little! I am pretty confident I can find one that has GPS and Di in my price range. Thanks for the help!


----------

